# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Verdraagzaamheid

## Wilma1964

Ik slik al jaren antidepressiva tegen angsten. En ik merk de laatste jaren dat ik steeds minder verdraagzaam ben tegen mensen in het verkeer of op het werk of waar dan ook. Kan me heel snel ergeren en irriteren en af en toe zelfs zo erg dat ik er gewoon ziek en gestrest van wordt, ik wil helemaal niet zo zijn. Ik weet niet hoe ik hiermee om moet gaan. Ik bijt ook heel snel van me af, als iemand maar iets verkeerd zegt of doet. Ik heb zelf het idee dat het komt door die AD. Zijn er meer mensen die daar last van hebben?

----------


## sietske763

miss werkt je AD niet goed meer?? gewenning??
welk AD gebruik je...
je kan natuurlijk ook oververmoeid zijn, dan is iedereen wat kort door de bocht.
wel heel erg eerlijk dat je dit zo post......complimenten!

----------

